# Picky Beagle



## aadzryk (Dec 15, 2010)

I have a beagle, she'll be 2 in april and we have found that she is not food motivated at all
She's picky about dog food. She'll eventually eat what we've fed her but it takes her a while to decide it's worth her time and when she has food that soft and hard like kibbles and bits she prefers some pieces over others.

Our biggest problem comes to training and rewarding her. She's well mannered so we haven't needed to train her not to do things, but I know she needs to know basic commands which she doesn't right now.
She doesn't eat treats, at all. I think I've bought every type and brand and flavor of treat available and she doesn't eat them at all.
And shes not fond of toys either.

Any suggestions on treats or training? I've never heard of a picky beagle before and I'm stumped as to what else to try


----------



## Mina'sMom (Jan 11, 2010)

Have you tried small pieces of hot dog or cheese? These might do the trick.


----------



## TomJones (Dec 11, 2010)

Research feeding raw meat. She will love you for it and you will love the change in her attitude.
Lots of people here can help you through it and answer any questions you might have.

It's one of the best things you can do for your dog.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Or try choosing a better food in general... Kibbles and Bits is a terrible food. Try dogfoodanalysis.com for unbiased reviews of different brands. Here is the review for Kibbles and Bits. Try something from the 4-6-star categories instead.  Many of the better foods are not much more expensive than the grocery store brands, either.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

Izze has that problem sometimes, I feed her exclusive which is a 4 star food I believe & I add a bit of plain yogurt (the regular, not the fat free) with a litle hot water from the tap & she eats it right up. Every once & a while she gets a hair & thinks she doesn't want to eat, so I just take up & give whatever she didn't eat to the barn dogs lol so it doesn't go to waste. I don't punish her. She punishes herself because she doesn't get to eat until the next evening (I feed once a day at night).

Go to the dog food analasis site & pick a good food & stick with it she'll thank you for it I promise 

Izze has that problem sometimes, I feed her exclusive which is a 4 star food I believe & I add a bit of plain yogurt (the regular, not the fat free) with a litle hot water from the tap & she eats it right up. Every once & a while she gets a hair & thinks she doesn't want to eat, so I just take up & give whatever she didn't eat to the barn dogs lol so it doesn't go to waste. I don't punish her. She punishes herself because she doesn't get to eat until the next evening (I feed once a day at night).

Go to the dog food analasis site & pick a good food & stick with it she'll thank you for it I promise


----------

